# Elite Ritual 35



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Anybody shot one? I shot one last week and if I had the extra money it would have left with me!!! That is one smooth shooting bow. Dead in the hand after the shot, fast, smooth draw cycle, solid back wall, and quiet. Maybe next year....


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Nope never have, but have heard good things on how the draw cycle is.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

hope to check one out,probably next year though.just sold my E35 and a pulse recently and that leaves me with no backup at this time.not real concerned about that at this point.i do like the elite shootability/draw cycle.they also make a 31" I believe.


----------



## 21hunter21 (May 21, 2012)

Elite makes very nice bows. They Use Bowtech's Binary cam system so if you really like the draw cycle you might want to shoot a few Bowtech's as well in order to see which one feels the best in your hands before you make a final decision.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

was mistaken on the ritual,it is available in a 33",35" ata version.hope to shoot them both.


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

New bows are getting released by most manufactures over the next week or two, including Elite. I’m going to sell my Hoyt ProDefiant and look at something with a longer ata. The new elite hunting bow teaser pics are very enticing!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Cedar Swamp just north of Petoskey features their lineup.


----------



## Proskiff (Aug 1, 2016)

Bought the 35 a few months back and really enjoy shooting it, feels great in the hand, has nice draw with a solid wall and very fast. The only only thing I don’t like about the bow is after shoot away I find the bow is heavier then other bows I have had..but I think that’s why it shoots so nice.. shot the higher end bows and the shock to the after release is a turn off


----------



## Proskiff (Aug 1, 2016)

Shooting awhile


----------

